# New shop, Wellingborough.



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Anyone been to crrepy crawlies in Wellingborough Northants yet? i have been a few times now and i have to say its by far the best shop in the area. its on cambridge street. pop in if you get a chance. : victory:


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

Blimey, could have done with that when I lived in Rushden!!! Good to see that there are enough reps around there now to sustain a shop


----------



## Matt Northampton (Dec 20, 2006)

I went in at the weekend and was really impressed, well stocked and well thought out, there is stuff there for the beginer and experienced hobbiest, a good all round selection of live and dry stock. Both Andrew and Amie ( who Im glad to see has finally moved on from Northampton Reptiles ) have made a really good job of it and I wish them all the best for the future. Well worth dropping in if your in the area.


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

Matt Northampton said:


> I went in at the weekend and was really impressed, well stocked and well thought out, there is stuff there for the beginer and experienced hobbiest, a good all round selection of live and dry stock. Both Andrew and Amie ( who Im glad to see has finally moved on from Northampton Reptiles ) have made a really good job of it and I wish them all the best for the future. Well worth dropping in if your in the area.


 
Oh is that where Amy has gone?? 

Might pop down for a nosey when we're visiting Jonnys parents!


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Should pop down and say hello i suppose :lol2:. They've come up to see us enough times so should repay the favour. 

Andy and Amy are both great! I Like them alot .


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i know there have been several owners in that shop over the years, but i havent been for a while.,,
its not that far, so might have to make the triop soon.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

your going to make a triop nigel? isnt that some sort of prehistoric invertabrate? just a thought. I was in there this morning buying livefood. good quality and reasonably priced too!

Get there NOW innit!


----------



## Snow_Man_UK (Nov 20, 2006)

Will be popping in before xmas for a look around and to check out the live food prices. Still meaning to get over to Matt's place though, so it may not happen :lol2:.


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

Snow_Man_UK said:


> Will be popping in before xmas for a look around and to check out the live food prices. Still meaning to get over to Matt's place though, so it may not happen :lol2:.


 
elite is awesome! i used to spend every day in there on my days off....matt misses me now ive moved obviously!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Moshpitviper said:


> your going to make a triop nigel? isnt that some sort of prehistoric invertabrate? just a thought. I was in there this morning buying livefood. good quality and reasonably priced too!
> 
> Get there NOW innit!


lol, no idea mate



Roewammi said:


> elite is awesome! i used to spend every day in there on my days off....matt misses me now ive moved obviously!


 is that the rushden shop or you mean matt in rugby?


----------



## jm-ze-b (Mar 9, 2008)

Loving the new wellingborough shop 
Well worth a look, iv been a few times..
and will go a load more times lol


----------



## bennyh (Jan 25, 2008)

I know its on cambridge street....?
But where is that lol where is it near or next to looking to go there tomorrow?

Cheers


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

If you mean today, its shut. Cambridge street is right near the shopping centre. if you turn right coming out of the centre and walk about 100m up the road, you'll find it.


----------



## staffrat (Feb 25, 2008)

popped into today,very nice set up ,nice to see Amy again, will be visiting again soon.


----------



## Lizard-man (Aug 18, 2008)

Whats the old parking like up there??? might have to pop in n have a butchers


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

There is parking on the road outside, its free for one hour. however about 100m away there is a FREE multi storey.


----------



## bendaferrari (Jul 7, 2008)

has amy worked out to sex reptiles yet as when she was at northampton she miss sexed me bearded dragons !!! she told me i had 2 females when i really had 2 males i found this out when i went to scott's in bedford where i had them probed as thay were fighting a lot


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, no idea mate
> 
> 
> is that the rushden shop or you mean matt in rugby?


 
matt rugby!


----------



## biteyaface (Feb 7, 2009)

I visited this shop yesterday. It has a good collection of tarantulas, and all look in good condition. The woman at the counter was very polite and helpful, and didn't have a problem showing me all the tarantulas available. Unfortunately they had already sold the tarantula I went in for, but it was still worth the trip just to see the beautiful Brazilian Black they have in there. I would buy it if I had £100 to spare. I think I will just buy a sling off the spider shop lol.

Good shop, I recommend it.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I was personaly very taken by the Chilean Copper.


----------



## biteyaface (Feb 7, 2009)

Moshpitviper said:


> I was personaly very taken by the Chilean Copper.


They are a very nice spider, didn't see it yesterday though. I'm going in today for an OBT, Costa Rican Tiger Rump, or an Indian Ornamental. Not sure which one I want to get?


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

biteyaface said:


> They are a very nice spider, didn't see it yesterday though. I'm going in today for an OBT, Costa Rican Tiger Rump, or an Indian Ornamental. Not sure which one I want to get?


 Did you see the slings they had? the one with the orange lid is Psalmopeus irminia... i bought one from there for a very reasonable £5 and its doing great! you going in tomorrow? i usually knock about in there on saturdays.


----------

